# lance



## a.f.e.

Cómo traducir "lance", del vocabulario del fútbol, al español?

Gracias!


----------



## olivinha

a.f.e. sem contexto fica difícil e lembre-se que é uma das regras aqui do foros: incluir sempre contexto com cada pergunta.

Sem mais, diria _chute_.


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Não, Olivinha, "lance" não é "chute", é um momento rápido do jogo. Não sei a tradução ao espanhol.


----------



## Mangato

*lance*
*7. *m. En el juego, cada uno de los accidentes algo notables que ocurren en él.

Cá também dizemos lance, mas não tenho certeza  que tenha o mesmo sentido.


----------



## olivinha

WhoSoyEu said:


> Não, Olivinha, "lance" não é "chute", é um momento rápido do jogo. Não sei a tradução ao espanhol.


Tem razão, Who. Acho que é _lance_ mesmo como disse Mangato.
Opa, se está no Drae:
*lance**.*
*7. *m. En el juego, cada uno de los accidentes algo notables que ocurren en él.


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Así es. En vez de "rápido" en mi respuesta leer "notable".


----------



## pkogan

En Argentina, diríamos "oportunidad de gol", "chances de gol", no hay una palabra específica que equivalga a _lance_ en portugués.


----------



## WhoSoyEu

pkogan said:


> En Argentina, diríamos "oportunidad de gol", "chances de gol", no hay una palabra específica que equivalga a _lance_ en portugués.



Un "lance" puede ocurrir a cualquier momento, en cualquier sitio del campo, no necesáriamente "um lance de gol".


----------



## pkogan

Ok! En ese caso serían "momentos importantes del partido". Que yo conozca, en la Argentina no hay una palabra equivalente.


----------



## englishmania

De facto, um lance não é apenas uma oportunidade de golo. É uma jogada qualquer considerada importante, tendo sido golo ou não. Pode ser um lance de bola parada, uma falta, que dá origem a uma grande penalidade, pode ser um lance em que um jogador vê cartão amarelo/vermelho. Nos programas de televisão sobre futebol, os comentadores analisam estes lances/momentos duvidosos (faltas mal marcadas, etc). Nos resumos dos jogos, são normalmente mostrados os golos e outros lances de quase golo.
Penso que o lance equivale a uma jogada, mas mais curto... Dependendo do contexto, se não existir nenhuma palavra equivalente em espanhol, talvez possas traduzir por diferentes palavras: momento, jugada (em espanhol), ...


edit: Afinal, já encontraram a palavra equivalente: "lance. Desculpem, não reparei.


----------



## okporip

pkogan said:


> Ok! En ese caso serían "momentos importantes del partido". Que yo conozca, en la Argentina no hay una palabra equivalente.



Para que le digamos "lance", en portugués, no hace falta que la situación de juego sea importante. 

Puede que "jugada" sea una traducción satisfactoria en algunos casos.


----------



## Mangato

okporip said:


> Para que le digamos "lance", en portugués, no hace falta que la situación de juego sea importante.
> 
> Puede que "jugada" sea una traducción satisfactoria en algunos casos.


 
Creo por los comentarios que la acepción es idéntica en los dos iidiomas. 
Cuando hablamos de lances del juego casi siempre nos referimos a situciones que se presentan en el partido, no siempre previstas. Un choque entre jugadores,  una lesión, un error arbitral también son lances.


----------



## WhoSoyEu

okporip said:


> Para que le digamos "lance", en portugués, no hace falta que la situación de juego sea importante.
> 
> Puede que "jugada" sea una traducción satisfactoria en algunos casos.


----------



## pkogan

Si, coincido, "jugada" sería la forma equivalente.


----------

